# pr.comet.yahoo.com



## KLDH (Apr 19, 2016)

what is pr.comet.yahoo.com? i did not have it before Windows 10. how can i get rid of it. it takes space needed for processing.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Are you using Google Chrome?


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

It might be an extension: try this page for help: https://support.google.com/chrome_webstore/answer/2664769?hl=en


----------

